# ShengShou 8x8x8 Released



## troyknowsitall (Dec 21, 2011)

ShengShou relesed an 8x8 is anyone planing on buying it

http://www.cubedepotusa.com/apps/webstore/products/show/2844544


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 21, 2011)

Yes


----------



## PandaCuber (Dec 21, 2011)

If someone gave me 100 dollars, YES.


----------



## emolover (Dec 21, 2011)

Hell yes!


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm currently in negotiations with my parents on splitting the price


----------



## Czery (Dec 22, 2011)

"buddy, someday buddy, someday"


----------



## Akash Rupela (Dec 22, 2011)

isnt this overpriced? i agree its new, but still, 5x5 and 6x6 were so affordable


----------



## mdolszak (Dec 22, 2011)

I might buy it if/when the price drops below $50.


----------



## Specs112 (Dec 22, 2011)

SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY


----------



## chrissyD (Dec 22, 2011)

$88!

No freaking way. And knowing my luck it will explode the second I touch it.


----------



## asportking (Dec 22, 2011)

I think I'll wait till the v-8 comes out. Even though v-cubes are expensive, I'm sure it will be cheaper than $88.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Dec 22, 2011)

asportking said:


> I think I'll wait till the v-8 comes out. Even though v-cubes are expensive, I'm sure it will be cheaper than $88.


 
Even if it's around the same price, I'm sure it will be worth it. Does anybody know how to make the Shengshou 6x6 better? The 4x4 and 5x5 are are fine, but I can't seem to get the 6x6 to stop popping without making it too tight. 

Anyway, I'm still excited to see how the 8x8x8 turns out. I'll probably wait around for some reviews before getting any 8x8x8.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 22, 2011)

I thought it had already been out for months.


----------



## Sahid Velji (Dec 22, 2011)

Interesting, I don't like any of the big cubes in general though, so that's a no from me.


----------



## Thompson (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm not going to get it. I don't want anything inbetween 7x7 and 11x11


----------



## s3rzz (Dec 22, 2011)

9x9s are 60 what the **** are they thinking.


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 22, 2011)

Where can you find a 9x9 for $60?


----------



## s3rzz (Dec 22, 2011)

http://www.fadbus.com/wholesale/9-9...s-lubrication-oil-screwdriver-white-edge.html

70 my fault


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 22, 2011)

Still very cheap considering I thought the best prices were $120. Maybe that's 11x11. The SS is cubic though and that makes it preferable to some people. I can't stand pillowed cubes and I'm positive that once a decent cubic 7x7 is released the record will drop just because cubes are easier to handle than pillows. I'll probably get the first cubic 7x7 to come out if it's SS or X-Cube. Anything larger than 8x8 seems obscene though.


----------



## TheZenith27 (Dec 22, 2011)

I'll wait until I have a 6x6 and 7x7 and the price of the 8x8 drops a bit.


----------



## Czery (Dec 22, 2011)

Do you think the WCA will initiate 8x8 as a new event?


----------



## emolover (Dec 22, 2011)

Czery said:


> Do you think the WCA will initiate 8x8 as a new event?


 
Doubt it. It takes me 5 minutes for a 7x7 so I bet it would take me close to 7 minutes for an 8x8. 

WR would be like 4.5 minutes.


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 22, 2011)

Most likely not. The top competitors in the world take ~3-4 minutes to solve 7x7. And then there's scramble time. Big cubes are already extremely time consuming as it is and the jump in times from 7x7 to 8x8 would be significant. If it were to become an event only very large competitions, such as U.S. Nats, or competitions geared specifically towards big cubes would be able to host it simply because it makes competitions too long.


----------



## zster007 (Dec 22, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> I thought it had already been out for months.


 
I heard somewhere the official release date was December 5th. I just can't remember where.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Dec 22, 2011)

Dear Santa...


----------



## Erik (Dec 22, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> I'm positive that once a decent cubic 7x7 is released the record will drop just because cubes are easier to handle than pillows.


 
Dont make your personal opinion look like a fact, since it aint a fact.

8x8 meh. nothing new, not v-cubes and expensive. No reason for me to get one. Interesting to see it does not have to be pillowed though.


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 22, 2011)

Lol the 8x8 is $88. 

I'm not getting this. And I don't bvelieve it will become an official event. Too exepnsive.


----------



## E3cubestore (Dec 22, 2011)

Just kind of some inside info/heads up guys.

The reason the price is so high is because shengshou decided to do some price control. Companies that sell the 8x8's are being contractually required to sell them for a certain price or SS will stop selling to them. 

I have heard there is a chance that the price will drop, so That would be cool.

We currently sell them for 88 and there is absolutely no way we could make profit and sell them for any less :/


----------



## emolover (Dec 22, 2011)

E3cubestore said:


> Just kind of some inside info/heads up guys.
> 
> The reason the price is so high is because shengshou decided to do some price control. Companies that sell the 8x8's are being contractually required to sell them for a certain price or SS will stop selling to them.
> 
> ...


 
Does this high price control apply to new 9x9's and 11x11's that could be released?


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 22, 2011)

Akash Rupela said:


> isnt this overpriced? i agree its new, but still, 5x5 and 6x6 were so affordable


 
It's overpriced because it's the only 8x8 out there so if someone wants one, then they only have one choice, and they will have to pay.


----------



## Skullush (Dec 22, 2011)

Black cubes are my preference, but since it most likely won't be an official event, I don't really care that much.
I miiiiight buy it later today.


----------



## RubikZz (Dec 22, 2011)

Why it isn't pillowed?


----------



## Chilli (Dec 22, 2011)

Meh
I kinda feel like this is cheating out the V-cube company


----------



## Specs112 (Dec 22, 2011)

Chilli said:


> Meh
> I kinda feel like this is cheating out the V-cube company


 
How?

I'm definitely getting one when I have money. So in other words I'm not getting one.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 22, 2011)

Specs112 said:


> How?
> 
> I'm definitely getting one when I have money. So in other words I'm not getting one.


 
Lets not make this another thread about patent infringement, but v-cubes owns the intellectual property to the 8x8 design SS uses.


----------



## E3cubestore (Dec 22, 2011)

emolover said:


> Does this high price control apply to new 9x9's and 11x11's that could be released?


 
I don't have any news about this, but if the shengshou owners are happy with their price control system, it's likely they will apply it to all new products they make unfortunately. Haha I'll let everyone know when I get more info on it.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 23, 2011)

It's unfortunate that the price is so high. Even an MF8 teraminx on PickEgg is less expensive than this.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 23, 2011)

I had the chance to try it out today and solved it twice, for being an 8x8 it moves really nice and the outer layers moved fairly good, no misalignment but still small pops when abusing of the corner cutting, overall a good cube, but still pretty big, at least for my hands..


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 23, 2011)

How well did it turn compared to the SS 6x6 and the V6?


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 23, 2011)

Well, first of all, no clicking it ran fairly smooth, it was looser than my SS 6x6 (tight so it doesn't pop) and felt no problem when turning except for a few times a piece went between the outermost center and the outer layer, but it doesn't felt stiff at all, pretty similar to a SS 6x6 but without that much of popping. The few times I've used a V6 has been without a complete mod and not that much of break in, but the SS 8x8 is tremendously better than a V6 with minor modding, again, the size of the outer layer is somehow big, not becoming uncomfortable, but has an awkward feeling.


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 23, 2011)

Agreed on it being too expensive. Won't be getting this, I suck at big cubes.
I'm actually curious on the quality if the cube and how it will compare to the V-8, whenever that will be released.


----------



## YrMyKnight (Dec 23, 2011)

5x5 is the farthest I'm willing to go,so no for me


----------



## Goosly (Dec 23, 2011)

I will be getting the SS 6x6 (+ few other cubes) for christmas. Maybe I'll buy the SS 8x8 later, at least the price should go down first.


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 23, 2011)

New guitar and new delay pedals are my main focus right now, so I'm out.


----------



## whauk (Dec 24, 2011)

what about pictures of the mechanism?


----------



## Czery (Dec 24, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> Lets not make this another thread about patent infringement, but v-cubes owns the intellectual property to the 8x8 design SS uses.



If so, why hasn't the V-cubes (attempt) to stop the production (or the selling) of SS-8x8's?
Unless they have already something, that is.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Dec 24, 2011)

Bought one several weeks ago from E3CubeStore and am waiting for it to be shipped, keeps getting delayed by the factory :/


----------



## Drake (Dec 24, 2011)

Ok wha's the point exactly? You buy KO because they are cheaper right? Now that Shengshou put out a cube that look pretty much diffrent from V cube dessign you complain of the price. But if the dessign is really original, they worked hard to dessign it, so that from where comme the price I would say. And let me guess, you guys will wait for a KO to comme out -.-? 88$ for an 8x8x8 is a nice price if it's not a KO personnaly.

(Im not talking about all of you guys, just somme of you that are like that...)


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 24, 2011)

Czery said:


> If so, why hasn't the V-cubes (attempt) to stop the production (or the selling) of SS-8x8's?
> Unless they have already something, that is.


 
Its quite difficult to stop KO production in china. If Nike and Rolex can't do it, why would you expect a small company like v-cubes?


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 24, 2011)

Is the 8x8 even a true KO? It doesn't use the clicking mechanism which is a huge difference since the only thing making a V6 work is the clicking mechanism. Everyone who's failed the the Pi mod knows that especially well. It's also cubic. Although that's mostly a cosmetic difference and V-Cube could do the same by enlarging their edge pieces they don't. If it's anything like the SS 6x6 then it also has more anti-pop mechanisms and the cubies are shaped slightly differently. I'd say it looks to be more a cube inspired by the V8 design, but not a direct KO


----------



## Drake (Dec 24, 2011)

Yeah, but the pieces can still be similar, even if it doesn't use the clicking mech.


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 24, 2011)

The clicking mechanism is to V-Cube 6x6 as suspension is to a car. Without it you would have everything needed to make it run but nothing to hold it together. If you made a car with no suspension it'd be pretty cutting edge.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 24, 2011)

I don't like how everything with a remotely V-Cube-like mechanism is considered a knockoff. Morally, if an even cube is produced that doesn't have the problems the original mechanism has, it's an improvement that should be available to the community, and it's certainly not a direct copy or an imitation of the original (which doesn't even exist). We don't get into these kind of knockoff discussions whenever a 3x3x3 is created that has some similarities to the original Rubik design, right?

Anyway, I'm kinda considering buying this... $88 is a lot, but on the other hand, cubical 8x8x8. I guess at the moment I'm going to wait to see what people who have already bought one think of it first.


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 24, 2011)

qqwref said:


> I don't like how everything with a remotely V-Cube-like mechanism is considered a knockoff. Morally, if an even cube is produced that doesn't have the problems the original mechanism has, it's an improvement that should be available to the community, and it's certainly not a direct copy or an imitation of the original (which doesn't even exist). We don't get into these kind of knockoff discussions whenever a 3x3x3 is created that has some similarities to the original Rubik design, right?


 
This. There's a ton of big cube KO discussion or anything slightly resembling a V-Cube design because V-Cube has made such a big deal about patent infringements. How much variation is there in megaminx designs comparatively?


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 24, 2011)

Why does everyone insist on bringing up puzzles that aren't patented anymore... The v-cube patent also does not mention anything about a clicking mechanism, as it is meant to cover the overall mechanism for how the puzzle can exist. To use your car analogy, adding a radio to a car that uses a patented engine doesn't mean it isn't infringing.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 24, 2011)

The difference here is that the change in mechanism provides significantly better turning. If adding a radio made the car handle that much better, I think I'd say it was a significant change worthy of being considered a new type of car.


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 24, 2011)

Anyone ordered it yet? Make an unboxing, and I'll sub to you on youtube.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 24, 2011)

qqwref said:


> The difference here is that the change in mechanism provides significantly better turning. If adding a radio made the car handle that much better, I think I'd say it was a significant change worthy of being considered a new type of car.


 
Except you don't get to decide that. The government does. The claims of the v-cube patent are the only thing that matter, claim 1 describing the mechanism in the geometric sense, ignoring superfluous pieces of plastic.


----------



## slateman (Dec 24, 2011)

My V-Cube 7x7 is wrapped under the Xmas tree and I'm quite excited about that. I hope it pops less than my V6. This will be my first pillowed cube.

So...$88 is a lot of money...but I will certainly have to get one for the old collection. C'mon, 2x2-->8x8...that's kinda cool. It'll be more novelty than serious cube, as I'll never finish it in under 25 minutes or something ludicrous. I'll get it...just not for a while. So very curious though!


----------



## qqwref (Dec 24, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> Except you don't get to decide that. The government does.


I'm not arguing about whether this violates the U.S. parent; since I'm pretty sure neither of us understands the intricacies of patent law, or has the resources to actually affect any potential decision, that would obviously be pointless. I'm arguing about whether the community ought to consider this Yet Another V-Cube Knockoff, and I think we definitely shouldn't.


----------



## Ickathu (Dec 24, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> Still very cheap considering I thought the best prices were $120. Maybe that's 11x11. The SS is cubic though and that makes it preferable to some people. I can't stand pillowed cubes and I'm positive that once a decent cubic 7x7 is released the record will drop just because cubes are easier to handle than pillows. I'll probably get the first cubic 7x7 to come out if it's SS or X-Cube. Anything larger than 8x8 seems obscene though.


 
According to the WCA regulations rule 3h, if a cubic 7x7 is released, will everyone have to stop using the pillowed V7s?


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Dec 24, 2011)

I can't wait to see the first 8BLD.
Ickathu: Probably one of them would be banned.


----------



## TMOY (Dec 24, 2011)

Rule 3h doesn't say that pillowed cubes automatically become illegal as soon as a cubic version gets released. The WCA will have to make a decision about them, but if they happen to decide that being pillowed is part of the basic concept of the 7^3 cube, then V7s will still be OK.


----------



## cubernya (Dec 24, 2011)

Ron already said that once a cubic 7x7 is widely in use, pillowed will be illegal


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 24, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Ron already said that once a cubic 7x7 is widely in use, pillowed will be illegal


 
Where?


----------



## cubernya (Dec 24, 2011)

I remember seeing it on the WCA forums. I'll look for it now

Edit : Found it


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 24, 2011)

They won't make it illegal as soon as a cubic 7x7 comes out because most people will still only have the pillowed one. Like TMOY said, it wouldn't become illegal until the cubic one is widely in use.


----------



## benskoning (Dec 24, 2011)

woo hoo its out.


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 26, 2011)

The only site that has it in stock right now is 51morefun.com. Is this a reliable site? I've heard good and bad. It's almost $100 and that's a big investment so I don't want to jump into it. The shipping is also anywhere from 1-2 weeks. In that time a site like cubedepot may have it stock. What is your experience with their reliability, customer service and shipping times?


----------



## s3rzz (Dec 26, 2011)

help out e3cubestore


----------



## aaronb (Dec 26, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> The only site that has it in stock right now is 51morefun.com. Is this a reliable site? I've heard good and bad. It's almost $100 and that's a big investment so I don't want to jump into it. The shipping is also anywhere from 1-2 weeks. In that time a site like cubedepot may have it stock. What is your experience with their reliability, customer service and shipping times?


 
http://puzzleaddictions.com/index/888.html

You can pre-order it at Puzzle Addictions. They will receive the 8x8x's in a week or so.

About 51morefun; they are legit, but some items, that are low on stock, seem to take a while to ship. (When people first ordered the SS 6x6 from them, some people took months to get them.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 26, 2011)

From a quick scan of the thread some people seem to think that it's overpriced. Didn't the 9x9x9 KO come out at over $200?
I saw the price and was surprised at how low it was. Not particularly affordable but a good price IMO.


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 26, 2011)

I would do puzzleaddictions but I want white plastic and for that much money for a single cube I'm not gonna settle.


----------



## Pete the Geek (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm very interested in the ShengShou 8x8 cube but I'm going to wait to see if any other company announces an 8x8 in January . The price seems fair for so many moving parts.


----------



## its me (Dec 29, 2011)

Do any of the USA shops still have any in stock?


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't believe so. I ordered mine from lightake.com. it was something like $95 with the advanced shipping and a promo code I found online.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Dec 29, 2011)

Knowing MY luck I would leave it on a skyscraper, it would fall and crack my skull open. And it would shove itself down my throat.

THIS IS NOT A TROLL, I'M SERIOUS!!!


----------



## cannon4747 (Jan 4, 2012)

if only they had a like button


----------



## cannon4747 (Jan 4, 2012)

i wonder what kind of mech it has. if it's anything like the ss 6x6 then it's not a v-cube KO. ss 6x6 uses a hybrid of the rubiks 5x5, v-cube, and x-cube mechanisms to hold itself together. this cube looks really cool and i want to get it really badly except for the fact that i don't have a job and there are like 2 other things i'm saving up for too.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 4, 2012)

cannon4747 said:


> i wonder what kind of mech it has. if it's anything like the ss 6x6 then it's not a v-cube KO. ss 6x6 uses a hybrid of the rubiks 5x5, v-cube, and x-cube mechanisms to hold itself together. this cube looks really cool and i want to get it really badly except for the fact that i don't have a job and there are like 2 other things i'm saving up for too.


 
... is all I can say. ...


----------



## its me (Jan 5, 2012)

I just got one of these things a couple of days ago and was wondering if I should lube it or should I just brake it in like I did with my SS 6x6 (which turns a lot better now). If I should lube, which is better for the shengshous, lubix or the sprays? Thanks


----------



## emolover (Jan 5, 2012)

I lubed my 6x6 with shock oil and I plan later do this to my 8x8.


----------



## Selkie (Jan 5, 2012)

Damn I am well behind the times on news of this *reaches for credit card*


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 6, 2012)

It comes pre-lubed but that will probably wear off quickly. I'm probably going to mix CRC with Lubix for mine.

*Brief Review:*

Size: Well it's a cubic 8x8. What do you expect? The things a monster. Can still be handled well but after playing with this for a while your SS 6x6 will feel like a little toy. The 8x8 is roughly the equivalent of 2 SS 6x6 layers larger.

Turning:
Outer Layer: Insanely smooth. Not quite as smooth as a V7 because you can feel that there's more room between the pieces but still way smoother than expected. They cut a little but if you're a sloppy turner you're in trouble. The best way to be fast is to be accurate.

Inner Layers: The farther in the cube you go the worse they get. If you pull on the cubies as you turn it then they'll begin to catch. They don't really pop from this but it is a bit unsettling. It gets hard to keep all the layers aligned because there's no clicking mech to keep them all straight. That said the turning is still pretty nice and mid-solve it doesn't bother me too much. Will probably get better with a proper break-in and lubing.

Pops: For the most part you're going to have the same sort of pops you do on a SS 6x6. The corner center pieces are the usual culprits along with the edge centers that hug the middle layer. If one of those pop it's easier to pull out the corner center adjacent to it and replace the edge one before the corner. That's due to the design of the pieces and the anti-pop shape to them. They're harder to pop but also harder to get back in once they do pop. I've found putting my thumb between the edges of the outer layer nearest the pop opens enough room to make inserting the pieces easier. I'm pretty cautious when reinserting pops because the length of the internal part of the center pieces makes it easy for them to bend and in a solve that takes as long as it does as with an 8x8, there's no point risking the integrity of your cube for just a few seconds time.

Stickers: Same as on the SS 6x6. Bright enough for the average cuber but if you have a set of crazy cubesmiths then you'll probably want to replace them. The cube does come with one extra set of stickers. Mine haven't chipped much at all, only extremely minute ones. They have been scratched a little though. Not quite sure how that happened.

Internal Mech: I can't give you a very good description of the internals since I don't want to take the thing apart until God himself commands me to do so, or I have to lube it. Whichever comes first.

Solvability: I personally have trouble during centers because this is my first cube larger than 7x7 and I'm not used to the extra orbit yet. Edge pairing is fine as long as the length of the edge pieces don't bother you during solving.


Overall Opinion: I like the cube a lot. I've only done a limited number of solves because I got it just yesterday but it's fun to solve. Although similar to 6x6 the new orbit in the centers is a new challenge to me that I can't wait to overcome. I'd say it was worth the price since it's the first mass produced model, the quality is good, and it's cubic.


----------



## emolover (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice review! It truely is strange to do the centers because I am so use to 6x6 and 7x7. I love edge pairing though.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 6, 2012)

Yea I know!! I look at a center and based on what I know from 6x6 I assume that it will work with the line I'm making but when I try half the time it doesn't lol It's just a matter of practice though, I did the same thing when I started 7x7 so I'm sure spotting what goes where will get easier.


----------



## Pete the Geek (Jan 9, 2012)

I just ordered mine in black. I really like my ShengShou 4x4 and 5x5 and the new 8x8 has been getting favorable reviews. I like big cubes. I hope ShengShou _et al_ keep them coming!


----------



## CrazyBadCuber (Jan 10, 2012)

It's a actually a REALLY well built and awesome cube. It cuts corners like crazy and is super smooth and hardly ever pops. I have a full review of it.

Here - http://www.youtube.com/user/crazybadcuber?feature=mhee


----------

